# Water Heater



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK. The water heater will fire up. But after about 3 sec something clicks and the gas turns off.







I have tried it about 15 times.







I have blown air through the tube. All is ok there. I have pulled off the connectors all looks good. The stove and the fridge work great. The tanks should be full. any ideas?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is there a thermocouple in the flame for the water heater??

I'm thinking there may be one that should heat up, and if it doesn't it will cut the gas supply off....

I'm not sure on this, just a thought.









Steve


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Is there a thermocouple in the flame for the water heater??
> 
> I'm thinking there may be one that should heat up, and if it doesn't it will cut the gas supply off....
> 
> ...


Not sure. I would think it would take longer than 2 or 3 sec to heat up though.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Lee, have you checked the manual that came with your camper regarding the water heater? There might be a troubleshooting section.

Just a thought...

Dan


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Lee, have you checked the manual that came with your camper regarding the water heater? There might be a troubleshooting section.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Dan


Yes. It is full of how to install it info. But not to much on how to use it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure the heater is full of water?
You may have the by-pass valve in the winterizing position and by-passing the heater.
The gas will act as you describe if there is no water in the heater.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have to ask a couple of stupid questions, first did you open the hot water tap to make sure the water is flowing and the tank is full? Second does the hot water heater work on shore power (electricity).

I would look at the venture and make sure a spider, bug, or Bee has made a home in it there should be nothing in the tube. Watch the heater fire up the flame should be blue and inside the fire box. Make sure the ignitor is clean and working. I don't have my book here so not sure how what ignitions system the DSI hwater heater used but sometimes the igniter is also used to prove the flame or the igniter lights a pilot light and a thermocouple makes sure it is lit. The click noise you hear is most likely the gas valve closing.

Make sure everything is clean and nothing obstructing the venture and it is in fact lighting.

Good luck


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

KB here. We've encountered similar problems when first starting it up. The propane is full and on, water in the H2O tank, etc. Usually it seems that we need to (don't laugh) turn on all the stove burners. Sometimes it appears that there is not quite enough gas in the lines to fire it up and keep it fired. Anyway, once it lights and doesn't click off I turn off the stove. Works fine after that, but almost always needs that at first.

Good luck.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

I have this same problem when I shut off the propane. It also happens with the fridge. It so far has always come on, eventually. Next time I'm trying Wolfwoods' stove burner trick.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Are you sure the heater is full of water?
> You may have the by-pass valve in the winterizing position and by-passing the heater.
> The gas will act as you describe if there is no water in the heater.


Yes. I pulled the presure valve and it shot water out.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This is a typical sign of some obstruction within the tube, as was altready mentioned. Blowing ait through it may not be enough. I had a problem years ago with the thermocoupler on my HW heater. The tip that gets heated up was misaligned and wasn't getting heated enough so it would shut off. A slightagjustment fixed it.

Has you gas HW heater worked before?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sometimes when there are windy conditions, the wind will blow the flame out. We experienced this earlier this year so we just ran the electric element. Later when the wind died down, the gas burner worked fine.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Does the DSI flt light come on?

The symptoms are typical of a Thermocouple fault. The fault could be due to not being in the flame path or a it is failed.

You can turn it on an leave it in the on position, don't worry if it faults out.

Go outside and open the door to the water heater. If it is not running listen for the sound of gas, if there is none then pull the connector from the control board. This will effectively reset the DSI fault. When you plug it in it will begin sparking again. Be ready for it as it can surprise you how loud it is. Try to look in the fire box AFTER IT LIGHTS NOT BEFORE and see the color and placement of the flame.

The Igniter and Temperature sensor are one in the same on the water heaters on the Outback so if it lights it should indicate temperature but make sure that the tip of the probe is fully in the flame.

The flame should be a nice even blue color.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HandyAndy said:


> I have this same problem when I shut off the propane. It also happens with the fridge. It so far has always come on, eventually. Next time I'm trying Wolfwoods' stove burner trick.


Soooo, for Lee's, Andy's, and our benefit...with all the discussion about thermocouplers, blockages, adjustments, etc......is it coincidence that we have been able to get it to stay lit everytime by simply turning the stove on? (Really - not being a smart a$$ - maybe the extra gas pressure for the stove is enough to blow it passed a small obstruction that is otherwise big enough to block the water heater from igniting on its own ....I dunno







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lee,

Try bending the aluminum plate that holds the gas jet a little forward into the gas outlet. Mine did the same thing. The service department guy just "tilted" it forward to "catch" the flame. No problems since.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Lee,
> 
> Try bending the aluminum plate that holds the gas jet a little forward into the gas outlet. Mine did the same thing. The service department guy just "tilted" it forward to "catch" the flame. No problems since.
> 
> Mark


This is the follow on to my suggestion to see where the probe is in relation to the flame. No need to bend it if the tip is already in the flame path.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> see where the probe is in relation to the flame. No need to bend it if the tip is already in the flame path.


I knew there was a better way to say what I said. I just didn't know what it was.









Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> KB here. We've encountered similar problems when first starting it up. The propane is full and on, water in the H2O tank, etc. Usually it seems that we need to (don't laugh) turn on all the stove burners. Sometimes it appears that there is not quite enough gas in the lines to fire it up and keep it fired. Anyway, once it lights and doesn't click off I turn off the stove. Works fine after that, but almost always needs that at first.
> 
> Good luck.


 I have to agree with Wolfwood here. I have had the same difficulty from time to time and flowing gas almost always solves this problem when it occurs. Additionally it is probably the most simple trial and error troubleshooting technique.

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I have this same problem when I shut off the propane. It also happens with the fridge. It so far has always come on, eventually. Next time I'm trying Wolfwoods' stove burner trick.


Soooo, for Lee's, Andy's, and our benefit...with all the discussion about thermocouplers, blockages, adjustments, etc......is it coincidence that we have been able to get it to stay lit everytime by simply turning the stove on? (Really - not being a smart a$$ - maybe the extra gas pressure for the stove is enough to blow it passed a small obstruction that is otherwise big enough to block the water heater from igniting on its own ....I dunno







)
[/quote]

Wolfie,

I think the issue you are describing is not the same, although the symptoms may be similar. In your case, by running the stove burners, you are purging air out of the gas lines. This is something that needs to be done anytime the trailer has sat for very long (and not just for the H2O heater). You should not have to leave the burners running until the heater lights though. Just long enough to be getting a steady flame through the burners.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have this same problem when I shut off the propane. It also happens with the fridge. It so far has always come on, eventually. Next time I'm trying Wolfwoods' stove burner trick.


Soooo, for Lee's, Andy's, and our benefit...with all the discussion about thermocouplers, blockages, adjustments, etc......is it coincidence that we have been able to get it to stay lit everytime by simply turning the stove on? (Really - not being a smart a$$ - maybe the extra gas pressure for the stove is enough to blow it passed a small obstruction that is otherwise big enough to block the water heater from igniting on its own ....I dunno







)
[/quote]

Wolfie,

I think the issue you are describing is not the same, although the symptoms may be similar. In your case, by running the stove burners, you are purging air out of the gas lines. This is something that needs to be done anytime the trailer has sat for very long (and not just for the H2O heater). You should not have to leave the burners running until the heater lights though. Just long enough to be getting a steady flame through the burners.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Thanks!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I experience the same thing! I am going to try the suggestions above. Ours tries 3 times to light, then the ftl light comes on. If I immediately turn the switch off, then back on... lights no problem. Sometimes it's fine and works every time. Sometimes not. I have noticed different altitudes effect if it lights on the first try or not









Interesting enough, when it does try to light the 3 initial times, it WILL ignite but only burn for a second or so


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Does the DSI flt light come on?
> 
> The symptoms are typical of a Thermocouple fault. The fault could be due to not being in the flame path or a it is failed.
> 
> ...


OK. Still not sure what the problem was, but it works now. I went out and opened the door, hit the switch. After 3 times it stoped.So i unpluged the connectors and then re connected them. Moved the sensor a little. ( very little. not sure it did anything as it was in the flame) When i repluged the sensor it started again. On the second try i blew on the flame and it worked! The flame leveled out and all was well.









Thanks To everyone


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Does the DSI flt light come on?
> 
> The symptoms are typical of a Thermocouple fault. The fault could be due to not being in the flame path or a it is failed.
> 
> ...


OK. Still not sure what the problem was, but it works now. I went out and opened the door, hit the switch. After 3 times it stoped.So i unpluged the connectors and then re connected them. Moved the sensor a little. ( very little. not sure it did anything as it was in the flame) When i repluged the sensor it started again. On the second try i blew on the flame and it worked! The flame leveled out and all was well.









Thanks To everyone








[/quote]

Oh Yeah blowing on the flame trick, didn't think of that one









I did that once and only once. Bought a house with a swimming pool and wanted to use the heater so I lit it but the pilot would not stay lit so I moved the thermocouple over into the flame and it lit, so I then turned on the gas and could here the gas flowing but it did not ignite so I looked at the pilot and then blew on it. Well I guess there was a lot of gas build up by now and I got a whole face full of fire, man sure glad I had a pool real close but sure wish it had been a lot warmer. burned off my eyebraws and a lot of hair glad I was wearing a Hat.

Well what had happened was the pilot was plugged up and the fire was coming out the air vent holes and not the top of the pilot nozzle, so when the gas cam on there was no fire by it so it didn't ignite. Sure learned my lesson on that one.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Good thread. I am having the same problem. Tried the comments above (prior to reading this topic) but was not confident in what I was doing. I will have to retry now that I am sure where the thermocouple is.









Thanks!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Just pick up our trailer yesterday so buy no means an expert!!







However the tech did mention something that is were mentioning in the PDI, if the trailer has been cleaned, especially with a pressure washer, water can get into the hot water system and cause a lighting problem until everything dries....

Thought it was worth mentioning,

Dave...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It may be running lean but do not make any adjustments if it works normally now. What color is the flame?

If it fails to light again then I would close the air slide some on the mixing tube. Then start the heater. The flame will be yellow and smoke some as it will be running rich. Once it is running, slowly slide the air slide open until the flame is blue and there is no smoke.

Then try to re light it. and see if it works better.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> It may be running lean but do not make any adjustments if it works normally now. What color is the flame?
> 
> If it fails to light again then I would close the air slide some on the mixing tube. Then start the heater. The flame will be yellow and smoke some as it will be running rich. Once it is running, slowly slide the air slide open until the flame is blue and there is no smoke.
> 
> Then try to re light it. and see if it works better.


Flame is nice and blue now.

[/quote]

Oh Yeah blowing on the flame trick, didn't think of that one









I did that once and only once. Bought a house with a swimming pool and wanted to use the heater so I lit it but the pilot would not stay lit so I moved the thermocouple over into the flame and it lit, so I then turned on the gas and could here the gas flowing but it did not ignite so I looked at the pilot and then blew on it. Well I guess there was a lot of gas build up by now and I got a whole face full of fire, man sure glad I had a pool real close but sure wish it had been a lot warmer. burned off my eyebraws and a lot of hair glad I was wearing a Hat.

Well what had happened was the pilot was plugged up and the fire was coming out the air vent holes and not the top of the pilot nozzle, so when the gas cam on there was no fire by it so it didn't ignite. Sure learned my lesson on that one.
[/quote]

When i blew on mine i could see the flame. It was lit, just not lit correctly. It seamed to spread out the flame and start up.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can t believe Andy missed (the blowing on the flame) suggestion







He is always so thorough in his answers.

Glad to hear it is working.

John


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I have this same problem when I shut off the propane. It also happens with the fridge. It so far has always come on, eventually. Next time I'm trying Wolfwoods' stove burner trick.


Soooo, for Lee's, Andy's, and our benefit...with all the discussion about thermocouplers, blockages, adjustments, etc......is it coincidence that we have been able to get it to stay lit everytime by simply turning the stove on? (Really - not being a smart a$$ - maybe the extra gas pressure for the stove is enough to blow it passed a small obstruction that is otherwise big enough to block the water heater from igniting on its own ....I dunno







)
[/quote]

No, I don't think it's coincidence. When we were doing our PDI the dealership rep told us that often the water heater would work better in gas mode by lighting the stove first. Had something to do with pressurizing the system or something like that.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> OK. The water heater will fire up. But after about 3 sec something clicks and the gas turns off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM...MY DEALER PUT A NEW HEATER BOARD IN. ITS LOCATED OUTSIDE BY THE HEATER AND HAS TWO OR THREE WIRES GOING TO IT.. THEY WARRANTIED THE BOARD.


----------

